#  Nachrichten >   Test - Gelenkkapseln gegen Arthrose helfen nicht >

## Focus.de

Rausgeschmissenes Geld ist die Einnahme von frei verkäuflichen Gelenkkapseln bei leichter bis mittelschwerer Arthrose des Kniegelenks. Zu diesem Schluss gelangt die Zeitschrift „Öko-Test“ in einer Untersuchung.  Weiterlesen...  *Information:*
In diesem Forum gehen direkte Antworten auf Nachrichten
meist ungelesen unter. Am besten Sie erstellen ein eigenes
Thema in einem unserer passenden Foren, wenn Sie über
diese Nachricht diskutieren möchten.

----------

